# Glueing foam camping pads to the top if dry boxes...



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

I did that with the thin blue foam sometimes sold as sleeping pads, and I do not recommend it. Biggest issue was that it became very slippery when wet. It also didn't hold up very well. I believe there are some better foams. Search around on the buzz. They've been discussed before.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Sea deck is your solution


----------



## Leonmajor (Sep 25, 2017)

Ethafoam and standard contact cement has been holding strong for years.


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Mar 6, 2020)

I'd recommend NSI. Thinner pad than ethafoam, but great traction. Very similar to SeaDek. They can put peel and stick adhesive on as well. Mine is holding strong for 3 years.



Boating - North Shore Inc


----------



## Kayakguy (Feb 19, 2015)

aaron.s.robbins said:


> Does anyone know what glue works best for attaching 1/2" foam camping padding to the top of aluminum dry boxes...
> Padding helps with heat on a sunny day and slip protection....
> Thanks!


3m Spray 90 adheasive


----------



## bgarnick (Nov 16, 2006)

_I use the Harbor Freight fatigue mats on the tops and bottoms of my dry boxes...relatively inexpensive at $9.95 each and the 3m 77 or 90 adhesive. Anti-Fatigue Roll Mat_


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Floor mats 24 in. x 24 in. Gray Foam Mat Interlocking FloorTiles w/ EVA Foam Padding for Exercise/Playroom/Garage/Basement Flooring-438047CIP - The Home Depot
Grind surface to create glue surface, Barge Cement.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

3m spray


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

bgarnick said:


> _I use the Harbor Freight fatigue mats on the tops and bottoms of my dry boxes...relatively inexpensive at $9.95 each and the 3m 77 or 90 adhesive. Anti-Fatigue Roll Mat_


Exactly what I was going to recommend except I use these minicell mats... Anti-Fatigue Foam Mat Set, 4 Pc.. They are a little thicker then the ones you linked but you maybe have to connect two pieces for longer boxes. I like em... and one pack is enough to do a bunch of dryboxes.

I have this on all of my boxes(two 37x16x16 and two 14x14x6 dryboxes) and it holds up and stays stuck. I actually bring a can of the 3M High 90 spray on the longer trips in my repair kit since it works really for a ton of different applications. The 3M 77 Spray is a bit milder but also works super well. I'm sure something like Weldwood or Barge Cement would work great too if you don't like a spray on adhesive.

Seadeck is more durable and has a peel and stick backing...but its A LOT more expensive. Comes in a bunch of colors and textures too.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

XPE closed cell 1/2 inch. Is the best I have used. Mines been on for 7 years and I think it will go another year or two. I get it from these guys. XPE Foam by the Yard | XPE Closed Cell Foam | Seattle Fabrics Maybe not as cheap as some, but it doesn't really hold the water at all. Contact cement seems to have worked really well.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Seadek is the way to go. Hands down, and it's not all that expensive









Sheet Material - SeaDek







www.seadek.com





18x38 is $43 bucks, it's self adhesive, doesn't get slick, and lasts WAY longer than an Ensolite (Blue foam camping pad) foam, and you don't have to slather glue all over the place to use it. Peel and Stick. Many colors available as well


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Seadek is the way to go. Hands down, and it's not all that expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding to my list.....the ideas that come out of the Buzz!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

2tomcat2 said:


> Adding to my list.....the ideas that come out of the Buzz!!


Under the hundred monkeys and a hundred typewriters theory lol


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I'll second what Carvedog suggested.
After years of dealing with and replacing deteriorating ethafoam every couple years, I switched to the XPE.
I buy mine from: Cross Linked Polyethylene - 2LB

My dog's toenails punch holes in it, but it's still holding up way better than ethafoam.
I use contact cement.

If you do use ethafoam, you have to use about 3x the recommended amount. The xps doesn't use quite as much, but still more than what it says in the can.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

BenSlaughter said:


> I use* contact cement.*
> 
> If you do use ethafoam, you have to use about 3x the recommended amount. The xps doesn't use quite as much, but still more than what it says in the can.


I buy that shit by the gallon. Doesn't everybody else? " Anyone? _tap*tap_ this thing on?"

It's definitely an economy of scale thing....and if you keep the rim wiped off the lid won't glue itself on. I'm on one gallon that I bought for a countertop install 6 years ago, used at least half of it for that, and the rest has been boat projects.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> I buy that shit by the gallon. Doesn't everybody else? " Anyone? _tap*tap_ this thing on?"
> 
> It's definitely an economy of scale thing....and if you keep the rim wiped off the lid won't glue itself on. I'm on one gallon that I bought for a countertop install 6 years ago, used at least half of it for that, and the rest has been boat projects.


What, you don't buy it by the 55 gallon drum?!?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Challenge: considered.


----------



## BryanTBurke (Jun 14, 2020)

aaron.s.robbins said:


> Does anyone know what glue works best for attaching 1/2" foam camping padding to the top of aluminum dry boxes...
> Padding helps with heat on a sunny day and slip protection....
> Thanks!


I don't glue a whole pad down. Instead I glue down some strips of 2" velcro hook onto the box, with matching velcro fuzz on the pad. A chunk at each corner and a couple in the middle depending on the size of the box. Then when the padding wears out you just toss it out and cut a new piece, put on new velcro, and you don't have glue crap all over the top of the dry box.


----------

